

Transitioning to GNIP: Feature Gaps vs. DataSift - bayonetz
http://dev.datasift.com/blog/transitioning-gnip-feature-gaps-vs-datasift

======
bayonetz
I'm about to have to manage our company's transition to GNIP for Twitter data
and it's not going to be pretty. I've used DataSift for about a year now and
can confirm GNIP is way behind feature wise (though DataSift can be quite
quite clunky as well). I sure wish they would have bought DataSift instead.

Having had a bunch of experience now with "historical query" use cases, I had
considered trying to branch out on my own as a niche competitor solely focused
on the historics space. It would be for companies with research-oriented goals
such as social science, policy analysis, etc. I'm glad I didn't waste my time
now seeing how Twitter has decided to handle their exclusivity...

